# Apple TV 3 et Ecran Apple Cinéma HD Display



## JulZ8229 (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si il était possible de brancher une Apple TV 3 sur un écran Apple cinéma HD display 30 pouces?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JulZ8229 (9 Novembre 2015)

Personne peut m'aider?


----------



## aurique (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour , 

Il n'y a pas de HDMI sur le Display HD , tu peux toujours essayer avec un adaptateur DVI-D <-> HDMI mais j'ai aucune certitude... 
ET surtout, il n'est pas compatible HDCP et là , pour regarder un film acheté ou loué , ça va être très difficile .


----------

